
Ask HN: Embed Stripe in Desktop app, will users find this shady? - truetraveller
Paying with a credit card from a desktop app is certainly very unconventional. However, it will make my life much easier.<p>Do you think the average user will have a problem with this? Will they find this insecure? The last thing I need is people thinking twice about paying?
======
ezekg
Without a middleman server, this would require you to embed your secret key
within the app, allowing your customers to access said secret key, which would
allow them to manage your Stripe account. Not a good idea.

If you're not embedding your secret key within the app (i.e. you're only
generating a card token using the public key), I don't see a problem with
embedding a checkout form directly within your app, though that's rare to see.

------
njx
Since not many desktop app do this, it will surely raise concerns. How about
direct to website for completing the payment ?

~~~
truetraveller
Thanks for confirming "surely raise concerns". That is enough for me to think
of an alternate solution.

------
kp1
Can you not use a usb card swiper? I dont see the problem here.. What is the
use case? What is an average user? Do a survey about these questions to your
potential users?

